# Testing For Rural Metro



## cwagner (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a call to test for a full time EMT position with rural metro and from what I understand the hiring process is 3 parts written test, skills test and oral interview. I'm fairly confident about the written test been studying my old tests from EMT class and taking practice quizzes on a couple different testing programs I have is there anything else I should be doing? My main question is does any one know what I can expect from the skills portion of the hiring process such as what skills are being evaluated are we tested in teams or individually, and what is proper attire for the skills portion. Regarding the oral interview I have been having my buddy interview me with questions I have found here and on other web sites. My experience is NREMT-B with Washington license I have worked as a volunteer Firefighter/EMT and also volunteered for an ambulance company (with no medics within 30 miles lets me see a lot of patients that I wouldn’t normally see I would think) for about 5 months now (our fire dept. and ambulance split couple years ago now there two different services). Sorry if I seem to be rambling just nervous I really want to put my best foot forward and any help what so ever is greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time and sorry again for the long post.
Chase


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 18, 2011)

I have not been through Rural/Metro's hiring process. But I think your skills test will include spine immobilization, you'll be given a partner who  will help under your direction, airway stuff, and a pt assessment.

As for attire I would ask whoever is administering the skills test. In fact I might even ask them what skills to expect in the skills test, just not in desperate sort of fashion.


----------



## cwagner (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol thanks for the reply. Im pretty nervous obviously as that didnt even cross my mind  i'll be sure to give them a call.

Edit*- I just read that rural metro's skill test is mainly verbal any truth to this? Thanks for your time.


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

you'll be given a partner who will help under your direction.


----------



## Motojunkie (Feb 18, 2011)

I can tell you what I did, but I'm in a different place and such. 

First off, wear a shirt and tie. Doubt there's any kind of running or whatever in the skills test and you want to make a good first impression so just wear a tie. Don't think about it, just do it. Second, the written test I took was pretty easy. It was 40 or 50 questions or so and not too difficult. Then I did the skills which was two parts. One was just to make sure I could lift a back board with a dummy on it for 30 seconds, other was a cardiac arrest scenario where I had to use an AED, CPR, etc. If you know your stuff, you'll pass no problem. Then I was interviewed by the HR and QA people. They were following a script and threw in a unique question at the end. I waited for a while while they talked it over, then they came out and told me I had a job.

Again, yours could be different, but if you know your stuff you'll be fine.


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 19, 2011)

You can pretty much expect that the practical skills evaluation will be a one person evolution, you will not have a partner or any assistance. Your best bet would be to look through your WA DOH Appendix H Practical skills checkoff sheets and study the ones that you know you could perform as a single EMT... Dress for the entire process is generally business casual.


----------

